

6000 hours of video from 146 programming presentations at JavaZone 2014 - Espenhh
http://2014.javazone.no/program.html?videos

======
Espenhh
Note: around 55% of the talks are in english. Use the filter on the right side
and click "english" to remove all the norwegian talks :)

